# double towing?



## bilgerat

Is it legal to tow two trailers at the same time?
reason I ask is Im heading to Ky in a few weeks and I just found out the hotel I was planing on staying in is booked solid and there aint another one within miles. So now I need to get My camper and My EZ-Go cart to Ky with 1 truck, Im thinking of mounting a hitch receiver to the back bumper of the camper and pulling both. what do yall think?


----------



## deerehauler

bilgerat said:


> Is it legal to tow two trailers at the same time?
> reason I ask is Im heading to Ky in a few weeks and I just found out the hotel I was planing on staying in is booked solid and there aint another one within miles. So now I need to get My camper and My EZ-Go cart to Ky with 1 truck, Im thinking of mounting a hitch receiver to the back bumper of the camper and pulling both. what do yall think?



Depends on the state laws. In georgia if you are towing a fifth wheel or gooseneck  you can tandem tow. Not sure about state laws on the others you wil travel thru!


----------



## Bob Shaw

According to the person I talked to at the state, it's legal for a 5th wheel to pull another trailer as long as none of the units is over 28' in length, and you don't exceed the max length. Now, I have double towed in GA for 15 years and not had an issue. I even pulled my 17' boat with a 37.5' trailer. I'm not sure about the laws in Tennesseeand Kentucky, but, you see a lot of them coming down I-75. It's illegal in South Carolina and Florida, but, I still see them on the interstate in Florida. From what I've heard, they will stop you in South Carolina.


----------



## skeeter24

bilgerat said:


> Is it legal to tow two trailers at the same time?
> reason I ask is Im heading to Ky in a few weeks and I just found out the hotel I was planing on staying in is booked solid and there aint another one within miles. So now I need to get My camper and My EZ-Go cart to Ky with 1 truck, Im thinking of mounting a hitch receiver to the back bumper of the camper and pulling both. what do yall think?



Don't know about other states but in GA you are OK with a FW as long as you are under the maximum total length.  If you have a travel trailer it is not legal in GA to double tow, but I do see people doing it sometimes.

Will the golf cart not fit in the back of the truck?


----------



## olchevy

Done it all the time with my uncle with no problem in georgia going into flordia, not even fifth wheel(loadbearing hitch), it was just a 2?foot camper(almost 30), with an 18' john boat behind it.....no problem you just gota watch those turns!


----------



## MudDucker

Yes it is legal.  Be sure you have plenty of braking capacity.


----------



## contender*

MudDucker said:


> Yes it is legal.  Be sure you have plenty of braking capacity.



Legal with bumper pull or fifth wheel only?


----------



## ky deer hunter

i live in ky and i know that its legal. my grandpaw did it all the time before he passed. he pulled a 30' 5th wheel and a 18' pontoon. never any problems.


----------



## MudDucker

contender* said:


> Legal with bumper pull or fifth wheel only?



Don't matter, according to GSP.  I drove a motorhome, pulling a jeep  pulling a boat all over the State of Georgia, Florida and up to Arkansas.

Once again, if you don't have the brakes to stop it, don't start it!!!!


----------



## Bobby Jackson

As others have said,make sure you have alot of braking cap.

Also the lead trailer must be the heavier of the 2.


----------



## cball917

hope you dont have to put it in reverse


----------



## MudDucker

cball917 said:


> hope you dont have to put it in reverse



Its like chess ... you have to plan at least 2 moves ahead.


----------



## repoman34

It is legal to tow two trailers (called combination tow), however, no matter what state you drive through, you ARE required to have a Class A license, or have a Class B with a combination endorsement on it. If DOT stops you, and you don't have it, you're done. They'll impound your vehicle, along with both trailers and take you to jail.


----------



## MudDucker

repoman34 said:


> It is legal to tow two trailers (called combination tow), however, no matter what state you drive through, you ARE required to have a Class A license, or have a Class B with a combination endorsement on it. If DOT stops you, and you don't have it, you're done. They'll impound your vehicle, along with both trailers and take you to jail.



The rules only apply to commercial pulls, not to recreational pulls.


----------

